# Everything you use and why



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I know these 'what supplements do you take' are a dime a dozen but the way i want this one to differ is by getting you and others to look at what you're taking and really ask if it's worth it as the supplement industry has some excellent marketing designed to part you from your hard earned cash in exchange for placebos and snake oil

so i'll start

Fish oil - 3g : *my diet lacks in oily fish and as a supplement to my diet this fills that void, DHA and EPA lower risk of heart disease, lower blood pressure, help curtail arterial plague accumulation and are good for overall heart health, all of which can be negatively effected by steroid use (there are other benefits also but this is the reasons i use fish oil)*

Vitamin D - 5000iu : *most people in the UK are vitamin D deficient and very little food except those fortified with it contain vitamin D*

Curcumin with piperine - 600mg : *great anti inflammatory and antioxidant, also helps to lower blood glucose which should be high on everyone's list that is looking to build muscle*

Multi vit - 1 tablet : *safety net, arguably the most expendable but its so cheap i just keep it in there*

Menaquinone mk 7 - 200ug : *like fish oil it helps prevent arterial plague build up and furring of the arteries, a MUST have for steroid users*

NAC - 600mg : *a strong antioxidant and liver support which in turn helps with cholesterol management, an unhealthy liver typically means poor cholesterol management, should at the very least be used in all oral cycles*

Creatine - 7g : *increases ATP production allowing for more repetitions to be performed and an increase in strength*

Cinnamon - 1 tablespoon : *lower blood glucose*

Citrus Bergamot - 500mg :* helps balance lipid profile favorably by increasing HDL*

Plant sterols - 800mg : *lower total cholesterol *

I currently use all of the above year round

as a steroid user i think more of a focus should be put on health rather than performance as the steroids are your sports performance enhancing supplements and imo bar strong pre workouts that need cycling in and out i dont feel that anything on the over the counter market offers a significant boost in performance directly


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bcomplex :- 1 tab daily.

Vitamin D 20000iu Per week :- No exposure to sun light due to work.

Vitamin C :- 500mG (Potent antioxidants, Skin regeneration properties as i used Minoxidil so it helps with it)

Cissus :- 1.5 gms (Bone health )

Ashwagandha :- 2gms Helps with sleep

Zinc Picolinate 50mg twice a week (Potent antioxidants and helps me with DHT related issues)

Super greens by Myprotein :- Use when short on daily vegetables intake

Curcumin 600mg before bed :- Joint, Insulin sensitivity,. Cholesterol, List is endless tbh.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Fish Oil - as above, great for overall health. I am/was vegetarian but a couple of unrelated health issues popped up (one still ongoing) and my GP recommended oily fish and/or fish oils, so i consume both.

Multivitamin (Orange Triad) - insurance policy as my diet isn't as full & varied as it should be.

Iron - I don't eat meat and whilst i eat plenty of spinach, kale etc., I don't think i eat enough to get my iron requirements. I do feel a difference when taking them from when i don't.

K1ngsguard (TUDCA etc) - liver & kidney support. I'm not currently on any cycle, however i'm taking this as a general health support as I've one or two [relatively minor] issues with my liver & kidneys which have alleviated since using this (confirmed by blood tests).

Health IQ - general health coverage, though i'll likely be stopping when my current stock runs out as I don't feel it's needed at present.

Vitamin D3 - something everyone should be supplementing with.

Juiced Up - greens supplement - probably doing nothing, but it tastes lovely.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fish oils 6g - I don't eat oily fish

Multi vit - cheap a-z once a day just as said safety net.

vit d3 2500iu - lack sun exposure in uk

vit k2 200mcg - benefits already mentioned

curcumin 600mg - already mentioned

Cissus 1.5-2g - just started supplementing with this for joints/bone health

vit c 1g - anti oxidant

Creatine - 5g - one of most proven natty supplements

Beta alanine 4g - also another very proven natty supplement good for high volume work, raises muscle carnisine levels.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Fish oils 6g - I don't eat oily fish
> 
> Multi vit - cheap a-z once a day just as said safety net.
> 
> ...





Jordan08 said:


> Bcomplex :- 1 tab daily.
> 
> Vitamin D 20000iu Per week :- No exposure to sun light due to work.
> 
> ...


 Please let me know about the Cissus heard good things


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Please let me know about the Cissus heard good things


 I've just started supplementing with it a few days ago, been told it's very effective for joints.

Ive tried all the other stuff in past - glucosamine, msm, chondroitin and it didn't do a lot.

It smells like tobacco and tastes like s**t.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I've just started supplementing with it a few days ago, been told it's very effective for joints.
> 
> Ive tried all the other stuff in past - glucosamine, msm, chondroitin and it didn't do a lot.
> 
> It smells like tobacco and tastes like s**t.


 cool sounds delightful, Same i have tried all of them I notice with glucosamine you need to take it regulary every day for weeks for it to build up. let me know if you find Cissus working thank you


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> Ashwagandha :- 2gms Helps with sleep


 heard about this one before

is it a pre bed type thing like melatonin

ive heard people say it can help with anxiety also or is that something else im thinking of?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Eddias said:


> Please let me know about the Cissus heard good things


 cissus is great

i included it in my pec rupture recovery regime

if funds allowed id run animal flex and super cissus year round


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> heard about this one before
> 
> is it a pre bed type thing like melatonin
> 
> ive heard people say it can help with anxiety also or is that something else im thinking of?


 Doesnt work like Melatonin. Infact, it needs to be taken away from sleep. Yes, anxiety and corstisol management is its main functions


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> Doesnt work like Melatonin. Infact, it needs to be taken away from sleep. Yes, anxiety and corstisol management is its main functions


 going to read into this more

are they all equal or is it like one of those supplements where there's a s**t load of 'the wrong' type selling on ebay


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

swole troll said:


> going to read into this more
> 
> are they all equal or is it like one of those supplements where there's a s**t load of 'the wrong' type selling on ebay


 jarrow does a good formula


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

fish oil - 2.4k EPA 1.5k DHA 4k total fish oil

vit d3 9000ui total (5k from d3 only would drop this down to 2k in summer, 3k from my k2 supplement and 1k from multi)

k2 115mcg

melatonin 3mg

orange triad multi

vitc 1g


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Fish oils 6g - I don't eat oily fish
> 
> Multi vit - cheap a-z once a day just as said safety net.
> 
> ...


 any difference in benefit for k2 from 115mcg to 200mcg? is my dose high enough


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> going to read into this more
> 
> are they all equal or is it like one of those supplements where there's a s**t load of 'the wrong' type selling on ebay


 I included it after reading two or three studies on Ashwagandha at examine.com. Studies are there which concludes that corstiol reduction, anxiety, Blood sugar management and Joint health improvement were noticed in group using them.

Its a popular herb among those who preaches ayurveda. Its cheap, i think you can give a try for a month. @dtlv uses it regularly IIRC.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Omega 3 - as above

Got that crossland cycle support for when i start oxys

Garlic extract for bp

Vit d3 5000iu which ill stop when running the cycle support as it has it

Been meaning to start curcumin and will be getting k2 after this thread.



swole troll said:


> I know these 'what supplements do you take' are a dime a dozen but the way i want this one to differ is by getting you and others to look at what you're taking and really ask if it's worth it as the supplement industry has some excellent marketing designed to part you from your hard earned cash in exchange for placebos and snake oil
> 
> so i'll start
> 
> ...


 What brands you using for the curcumin and k2?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Omega 3 - as above
> 
> Got that crossland cycle support for when i start oxys
> 
> ...


 cycle support is my favorite supplement that i dont run year round just due to cost but excellent for tren and oral blasts / more aggressive cycles

doesnt the garlic make you smell like ass? 
ive been tempted in the past but didnt want to stink

curcumin - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vegetarians-ASSOCIATION-Certified-Nu-Nutrition/dp/B01D8QCI2U/ref=sr_1_4_s_it?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1517668653&sr=1-4&keywords=curcumin

K2 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitamin-200mcg-Vegetarian-Menaquinon-Nutrition/dp/B06XSJFTXL/ref=sr_1_4_s_it?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1517668733&sr=1-4&keywords=k2


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

orangeandpears said:


> any difference in benefit for k2 from 115mcg to 200mcg? is my dose high enough


 No idea myself mate just the product was dosed at 200mcg, rarely seen more dosed higher.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> cycle support is my favorite supplement that i dont run year round just due to cost but excellent for tren and oral blasts / more aggressive cycles
> 
> doesnt the garlic make you smell like ass?
> ive been tempted in the past but didnt want to stink
> ...


 Nah its odourless man.

Nice one cheers.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jordan08 said:


> I included it after reading two or three studies on Ashwagandha at examine.com. Studies are there which concludes that corstiol reduction, anxiety, Blood sugar management and Joint health improvement were noticed in group using them.
> 
> Its a popular herb among those who preaches ayurveda. Its cheap, i think you can give a try for a month. @dtlv uses it regularly IIRC.


 I do use it off and on. It's definitely an effective supplement, and examine.com's write up of it is great. I use 2400mg daily (800mg in the morning and 2x800mg at night) and it definitely does help with sleep, relaxation and calmness. I find it especially good for helping promote more solid restful sleep.

https://examine.com/supplements/ashwagandha/


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@swole troll

*Multivitamin *- Self explanatory. I will attach the content, which further states purposes of each vitamin/mineral.

*Vitamin D3 5000ius *- same reasons you referred to in op yourself.

*High strength Tryglyceride Omega 3 1000mg+ *- Heart health and to maximise joint health.

*Creatine Monohydrate 5g *- 5g taken on workout days, mixed up with a pre workout.

*Bulkpowders Advanced PWO *- just half a serving to reassure myself, I've taken something so, I'll perform better lol. Bit like creatine in that aspect of things. Initially to maximise performance output and focus. A extra rep here of there is a good return. The most tame pwo, I've tried, mild on stims, I don't experience the typical crappy sides from pwo's and simply, I get on with it well.

*1g Pink Himalayan Salt *- So I can get a great pump, as well as the mineral benefits.

*30 - 60g Highly Branched Chain Cyclic Dextrin *- workouts tend to be long, even with HIT style training, rest 3 - 5mins between sets usually, HBCCD aids in keeping me full, improves the pump, possibly aids recovery too.

*Turmeric Powder with Ginger Extract* -Anti Inflammatory curcumin supplement for joint pain relief.

*350mg+ Ashwagandha *- https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/12-proven-ashwagandha-benefits

All in all, my diet is consistent and solid. I take supps, with a pinch of salt, if you really want health benefits, just always eat the nutrient dense foods. Junk in moderation.

100g Kale ED is the best "supplement" imo.

Kale, Spinach, Greenbeans, Green peas, Broccoli either eaten or all blended all in a shake.

Some kind of nut, walnut, cashew, almonds ED

350ml semi skimmed milk

1 banana

50g Blueberries

50g Raspberries

50g Strawberries


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Omega3

Vit d, vit b12

multivit

Co q10

Curcumin

Magnesium

All high and decently dosed.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> cycle support is my favorite supplement that i dont run year round just due to cost but excellent for tren and oral blasts / more aggressive cycles
> 
> *doesnt the garlic make you smell like ass?
> ive been *tempted in the past but didnt want to stink
> ...


 Ime no, Just take it with food otherwise it will repeat on you.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

swole troll said:


> I know these 'what supplements do you take' are a dime a dozen but the way i want this one to differ is by getting you and others to look at what you're taking and really ask if it's worth it as the supplement industry has some excellent marketing designed to part you from your hard earned cash in exchange for placebos and snake oil
> 
> so i'll start
> 
> ...


 I know it's an old post but still relevant.

Can you recommend a Curcumin with piperine supplement brand/source that's decent please. Thanks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Redsy said:


> I know it's an old post but still relevant.
> 
> Can you recommend a Curcumin with piperine supplement brand/source that's decent please. Thanks


 I use nu u nutrition 600mg caps off Amazon


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

swole troll said:


> I use nu u nutrition 600mg caps off Amazon


 Cheers @swole troll. Bought them. Hope you've had a good christmas and good new year to come


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Redsy said:


> Cheers @swole troll. Bought them. Hope you've had a good christmas and good new year to come


 Same to you mate


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

@swole troll

What Vitamin D you using pal? Can't see any as high as 5000ui.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> @swole troll
> 
> What Vitamin D you using pal? Can't see any as high as 5000ui.


 Can't remember (I wack them in an old my protein tub)

There's loads out there on Amazon and eBay

Just search vitamin d 5000iu


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Can't remember (I wack them in an old my protein tub)
> 
> There's loads out there on Amazon and eBay
> 
> Just search vitamin d 5000iu


 Yeah that's my problem, too much to choice from haha, most of them say D3 (assume it's the same)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Yeah that's my problem, too much to choice from haha, most of them say D3 (assume it's the same)


 Yes it's fine

Any of them


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Is cod liver oil as good for joint health as it claims to be?

Or decent alternatives


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Yes it's fine
> 
> Any of them


 These seem decent

High Strength Vitamin D3 & K2 | 360 Capsules - 4,000 IU / 250mcg by Phoenix Nutrition https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074P4FMF1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_6TZmCbYE8ARAF


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> These seem decent
> 
> High Strength Vitamin D3 & K2 | 360 Capsules - 4,000 IU / 250mcg by Phoenix Nutrition https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074P4FMF1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_6TZmCbYE8ARAF


 Looks great

All steroid users should be using menaquinone


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Bulk Powders do 5000iu D3

https://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/vitamin-d3-tablets-5000iu.html

£4.99 for 270 tabs plus their usual 30%+ discounts


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

strom supportmax

orange triad multi vitamin

apple cider vinegar every morning

to be honest that's it, but its quite a lot of ingredients in just 2 supps

i've just started mk677 so I'll probably be adding a GDA in if needed


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I know these 'what supplements do you take' are a dime a dozen but the way i want this one to differ is by getting you and others to look at what you're taking and really ask if it's worth it as the supplement industry has some excellent marketing designed to part you from your hard earned cash in exchange for placebos and snake oil
> 
> so i'll start
> 
> ...


 Thoughts on plant sterols and links to hormone deficiency and depression?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Thoughts on plant sterols and links to hormone deficiency and depression?


 I've seen a little on this a while back. iirc there was a study in mice. I've never seen much more though. Anything recent? I know I could google it but that usually returns loads of stuff that's pointless, daily mail/daily express articles and so on.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Thoughts on plant sterols and links to hormone deficiency and depression?


 Wasn't it something to do with a similar pathway that statins work, Re the hormone deficiency ?

I took full control of my hormones years ago so I wasn't too concerned with this

And anecdotally fwiw (relevant to the user/ me) I've not suffered any depression.

Be interesting in hearing counter reasoning though

I have since dropped plant sterols about 3 months ago ready for some up coming blood worm I'm having done in a couple weeks time

I like every supplement to be warranted, if it's not I bin it off


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Wasn't it something to do with a similar pathway that statins work, Re the hormone deficiency ?
> 
> I took full control of my hormones years ago so I wasn't too concerned with this
> 
> ...


 It's to do with the formation pathways for all of them. The sterols and stations block cholesterol etc and lead to deficiency in the base materials and therefore everything downstream. Dhea etc too. IIRC

We have a tendency to just think of test and estrogen etc when thinking of our hormones. The up stream ones actually have functions as well.

Also the links with low dhea and depression too.

Can't remember the rest to be honest just now as it's been a while since I've read the info.

Pretty sure it was an actual human based study though, but above post has me questioning that now.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> The sterols and stations block cholesterol


 This is why I only take statins at 20mg when I was a candidate for 40mg. There's no such thing as bad cholesterol, just too much cholesterol. The body needs ldl to stay healthy. Nuking ldl completely isn't good.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

faipdeooiad said:


> Fish Oil - as above, great for overall health. I am/was vegetarian but a couple of unrelated health issues popped up (one still ongoing) and my GP recommended oily fish and/or fish oils, so i consume both.
> 
> Multivitamin (Orange Triad) - insurance policy as my diet isn't as full & varied as it should be.
> 
> ...


 This currently looks like:

fish oil

b complex

iron


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

update to the OP

I ditched ALA for metformin dosed 500mg every night (alongside 1000mcg b12)

limited citrus bergamot to between cycles only and added in niacin at 500mg year round

added a nightly dose of ZMA due to enhanced zinc requirement for AAS users

Zinc:

For natural and enhanced individuals, this mineral is involved in a few thousand catalytic and structural components in protein, domains, and a whole list of areas within the body. &#8230;&#8230;
IF YOUR NATURAL and eating a typical high quality micronutrient dense food intake, the chances you are zinc deficient are actually pretty high.
&#8230;&#8230;
IF YOUR ENHANCED and eating a typical high quality micronutrient dense food intake, you are MOST CERTAINLY deficient. When androgens are introduced to our body in such high amounts, we see many normal functions accelerate. Guess what we need to keep that process accelerated properly? SPECIFIC MINERALS, zinc being a very big one of them! As we add more lean tissue we eat more food and require more receptivity which requires MORE minerals to make reception of androgens happen (this is a very summarized version but you get the idea.)
&#8230;&#8230;
So without having our zinc levels met, we will not be able to make transcription work efficiently which leads to down stream issues with expression of ARs/ERs/IGF-1/IGFBP3/etc. Where as if zinc levels are met, we see the expression of androgen receptors sky rocket (same with estrogen receptors, IGF-1, insulin binding proteins, and many other key players in the growing process.)
&#8230;&#8230;
Some very basic instructions for usage is to take before bed as thats when many mineral intensive processes occur. IF YOUR ENHANCED, around 40-50mgs for males and about half that for females seems to meet plasma zinc requirements. IF YOUR NATURAL, generally HALF of the prior perscription tends to do the job (20-25mgs for males and 10-15mgs for females.)


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

hi @swole troll

Currently using omega fish oil, zinc gluconate, vit d3, vit k2, multivitamin, citrus bergamot, tumeric curcumin with black pepper and taladafil 2.5mg daily. When running orals I usually run 600mg nac.

currently having them in the morning after first meal, would you say pre bed is better? Looking to get the most benefits out of them and got mixed opinions online researching?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lloyd H said:


> hi @swole troll
> 
> Currently using omega fish oil, zinc gluconate, vit d3, vit k2, multivitamin, citrus bergamot, tumeric curcumin with black pepper and taladafil 2.5mg daily. When running orals I usually run 600mg nac.
> 
> currently having them in the morning after first meal, would you say pre bed is better? Looking to get the most benefits out of them and got mixed opinions online researching?


 I've heard vitamins in the morning and minerals pre bed

Never looked into it and never questions it so just stuck with that since I think it makes very little difference in the grand scheme of things

Zinc I would definitely take pre bed if nothing else in order to get the sleep benefits


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

swole troll said:


> I've heard vitamins in the morning and minerals pre bed
> 
> Never looked into it and never questions it so just stuck with that since I think it makes very little difference in the grand scheme of things
> 
> Zinc I would definitely take pre bed if nothing else in order to get the sleep benefits


 Will swap my zinc to pre bed then give it a go, cheers!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lloyd H said:


> Will swap my zinc to pre bed then give it a go, cheers!


 oh yeah that's a defo

ZMA pre bed and keep it away from calcium

most (like myself) tend to have a dairy based meal pre bed, casein, yogurt, cottage cheese ect 
I make sure I eat this around 2200 and then take my ZMA around midnight before bed


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

swole troll said:


> oh yeah that's a defo
> 
> ZMA pre bed and keep it away from calcium
> 
> ...


 Brilliant stuff thank you for that mate, I normally have a whey shake with full fat milk before bed so glad you mentioned that, will take it abit later after my shake, cheers!


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> oh yeah that's a defo
> 
> ZMA pre bed and keep it away from calcium
> 
> ...


 I started taking 1000mg of citrus bergamot yesterday , do you have blood works showing increase in HDL and decrease in LDL ?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nac - with orals in morning or separate ie later evening, assuming an early am workout? :smoke:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> I started taking 1000mg of citrus bergamot yesterday , do you have blood works showing increase in HDL and decrease in LDL ?


 There is plenty of studies out there and personally I noticed a general improvement in bloodwork (cholesterol) once supplementing it however I cannot categorically attribute it just to cit bergamot as life style, age, cardiovascular work, drug choice, cycle duration and diet all influence this

But as I said the studies were enough for me twinned with that improvement sealed the deal

To know for sure i'd have to keep all variables the same and pull citrus bergamot and get blood work done but this isn't something I want to spend time, money and effort on personally


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Currently

- Multivit, mentioned already

- 3g fish oil, again mentioned

- Extra vit C, immune boost over winter

- Vitamin E, numerous benefits including as an antioxidant

- ZMA caps, help with sleeping

- Creatine

- Citrulline malate, increases blood flow, taken pre workout

Apart from some protein powder thats it.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Decent thread this.

I've suffered from chronic tendonitis and joint pain the past few years so my regime reflects this.

Cissus - 2400mg

Curcumin/D3 - 1000mg/10.8mcg

Hyaluronic Acid - 150mg

Omega 3 - 3000mg

Multi Vit - Bulk Powders AM/PM

ALA - 1000mg

NAC - 1000mg

Creatine - 5g

Pre Workout - Bulk Powders Advanced

Interested in some of the supplements mentioned already that help with BP and Cholesterol during a cycle.

Also considering giving CBD a go to help with the aches and pains and getting a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Following a decent read of this thread I've included the following into my regime...

K2 - 200mcg

Citrus Bergamot - 500mg

Garlic Extract - 15000mg

Grape Seed Extract - 2000mg

Tudca - 500mg (during cycles only)


----------



## Perry87 (Oct 27, 2019)

I was nearly one of those people that didn't use the search function and asked a question that has been answered.

Great info as always!


----------

